# Another brewer! Good for a coffeeshop perhaps



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

yup, looks really nice


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

It brews at 85 degrees C, according to the video. Isn't that rather low?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Depends on your view point. HB Steve's aeropress method suggests c.80deg. Tim Wendleboe is respected in the industry.

I'd love to try a brew from it and then form an opinion


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

gcogger said:


> It brews at 85 degrees C, according to the video. Isn't that rather low?


It is suggested that in pour over coffee, where hot water passes through the bed of coffee, the water temperature can cool rapidly (hence using a higher water temperature).

Where the coffee particles contact the same water in "suspension" (e.g. Aeropress), then a lower temperature is thought to be acceptable.

Not sure where I stand on this one (its sort of a hybrid of the 2??)

If Tim Wendleboe is putting his name to it, then its probably pretty good!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I took the 85 degrees to mean the temperature of the brew in the carafe, not starting water temperature. Looks like a Technivorm to me.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

At IRO £300 a go I'd definitely need to taste the end results. As much as I trust tim wendelboe looks good though I'd like one at home as well as work.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Are these actually for sale?


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

From a pure design point, it is a thing of beauty. I notice, like the Technivorm, it is approved by the European Coffee Brewing Centre, so clearly meets their brewing standards when it comes to temperature. I have a Technivorm and it is simply the best filter machine I have ever used. It consistently brings out the very best in coffee and it is almost impossible to make bad a bad pot. Part of that is design simplicity and high level of user control. This new machine appears to build on that and the elegant Scandinavian understated design is reflected in the price. While upgradeitis is the norm for many espresso drinkers, perhaps this is one that will do it for filter fans.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

And then there is this for the pourover fans:

http://mocoloco.com/fresh2/2013/05/21/manual-coffeemaker-by-craighton-berman-done.php


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Are these actually for sale?


Yes they're for sale, not sure where here but are available in Norway.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Is he using 65grm of coffee to 100cl water and completing the brew process in 15sec? Is so, would that not be a tad too fast for decent extraction for a pour over method? Think I'll stick to my Chemex much simpler.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

My friend who works in a design studio has one in their office. It has a UK plug & is going to find out where it was sourced


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Is he using 65grm of coffee to 100cl water and completing the brew process in 15sec? Is so, would that not be a tad too fast for decent extraction for a pour over method? Think I'll stick to my Chemex much simpler.


I think that bit is sped up, the brewer drains by gravity and the control collar, it won't be that fast.

Also with regards to the earlier temp query, 85C is the temperature of the finished brew in the carafe, not the slurry temp. Brew water is supposed to be maintained around 94/95C-ish.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

I've checked this out in more detail. The coffee is brewed between 94 - 96 degrees and the user can control the flow of water through the coffee. This is similar to the Technivorm which allows you to slow the water rate say through 30g of coffee as opposed to 60g for a better taste. What I can't tell is if the water is dribbled onto the ground coffee in the filter basket, or 'showered' over as in the case of the Technivorm. This function along with being able to stop the flow and if you want, stir creates a pour-over effect in the Technivorm.

The Technivorm also comes with a copper boiler and a 5-year guarantee. It will be interesting to see if the Wilfa Svart Presisjon does considering it is more than double the price.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Received the following reply from the manufacturer:

Hi Gary

We`ve yet to breach the UK market.

I`m afraid it`s impossible for us to distribute directly to end users from our warehouse.

I`ll be sure to communicate through our website and social media if/when this changes.

Thomas Foyn Hansen Direct line: +47 67 06 33 53 Industriveien 25, 1481 Hagan

Sales & market coordinator Mobile: +47 40 40 40 50 P.O.Box 146,

Logistics coordinator international customers Tlf: +47 67 06 33 00 1483 Skytta

Controller & editor social media communications

Account manager [email protected]


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks beautiful. Would be a lovely addition to any coffee lover's kitchen I'm sure!

The only hesitation I'd have is the risk of stewing the coffee if it's not consumed straight away.

Liking the link from gmason, too.


----------

